# RAF Warboys Nissen Huts and Stanton Shelter



## Rubex (Jan 24, 2016)

After doing some research online I was struggling to find any information on this.. Remembering my Grandad grew up in the area around the time of WW2 I decided to give him a call to see if he knew anything about it. I spent about an hour on the phone listening to him talk about him and his friends watching Stirling 4 engine bombers flying out to Germany from the bomber airfield near to this site between 1939 and 1946, he also recalled occasionally seeing some come home. He said the site I visited consisted of a water tower, crew huts, service, and bomb dumps, etc. Sometimes my Grandad over-exaggerates so what he was saying may have to be taken with a pinch of salt 





From what I could see there are 3 Nissen huts, which were all interconnected with brick corridors.









































































The Stanton air-raid shelter was manufactured by the Stanton Ironworks Co Ltd near Nottingham. The Stanton shelters were made of pre-cast arched concrete sections (each in two halves) that were bolted together. The shelter could be built either semi-sunk or above ground, but at some airfields they were built completely underground. 





















Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Jan 24, 2016)

These are some really cool pictures Rubex!


----------



## tazong (Jan 24, 2016)

Another one for my tick list - great piccys


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 25, 2016)

Really like the look of this place..funny enough I was looking at an earlier report of this place and was going to ask if you had been.but just thought it had all gone..got to love a nice stanton.you got some nice shots here..really liked number five


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 25, 2016)

Nice report and well photographed. I also did a poke around the internet about RAF Warboys and all I got was 156 pathfinder squadron and loads of pictures of Stirlings. And also they bombed Cologne - frequently. I couldn't find any "then" photos, well except for Stirlings.


----------



## rockfordstone (Jan 25, 2016)

i keep passing this and thinking, i should go in there. nice pictures rubex as usual


----------



## krela (Jan 25, 2016)

It's a domestic site for staff/crew at the airfield. The water tower is actually a header tank for toilets/showers, and the bombs store would have been elsewhere.


----------



## rockfordstone (Jan 25, 2016)

krela said:


> It's a domestic site for staff/crew at the airfield. The water tower is actually a header tank for toilets/showers, and the bombs store would have been elsewhere.



I can confirm krela is correct here. the bomb stores were i believe located to the west of the airfield. This accommodation is quite seperate to where the main airfield was.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 25, 2016)

Yep, the bomb stores are near by (and explorable ) 
Also next door to these is the receiver block, and it's lovely 4ft thick concrete walls  
Thanks for sharing your lovely photos Rubex!


----------



## rockfordstone (Jan 25, 2016)

UrbanX said:


> Yep, the bomb stores are near by (and explorable )



why have we not been then?


----------



## HughieD (Jan 25, 2016)

Yup - loved that one Rubex. Just my sort of place. Beautifully photographed. Stanton shelters are always hard to photograph but you did a grand job.


----------



## Rubex (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks for the comments guys, I'm sorry the info was a bit sketchy. I had a feeling you guys would be able to enlighten me  

Rockfordstone, if you want an explore buddy for the bomb stores I'll come lol I was planning to visit those myself


----------



## HypoBoy (Jan 25, 2016)

I got the original airfield map for Warboys after I posted a report on this site a couple of years ago, and it appears that this bit is actually the medical block. There's an extant WAAF block nearby too, but I think it's so close to a residential site that exploring it is unlikely to be feasible. The old DF station, battle HQ and pillboxes on the main airfield are worth a look though if you're into WW2 sites.


----------



## Mills25 (Jan 25, 2016)

Great report mate. I went to Warboys in the late 70's when I was researching several aircraft that were stationed there in WW2. Spoke to the guy who was farming it and he said one downside of living locally was his roof tiles being smashed off several times due to aircraft radio operators forgetting to wind in the trailing aerial with the Lead weight on the end before landing. He said the upside was when the military left and took all they wanted, they forgot an underground fuel tank with roughly 8,000 gallons of Diesel in. Bonus he reckons.


----------



## TheNarrator (Jan 25, 2016)

Cracking photos. That shelter is super cool!!


----------



## smiler (Jan 26, 2016)

Seems your Granddad was about right Rubex and if it's him you take after he probably explored the place decades ago.
As always lovely pics, I especially liked the corridor shot, Thanks


----------



## outkast (Jan 26, 2016)

Theres also the BHQ, a mushroom pillbox, fire station ect


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 27, 2016)

rather liking that. Nice one


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 27, 2016)

Great images Rubex,thanks for sharing.


----------



## sierra13 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks for that good pics. Mick.


----------

